# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Travel Career Break Workshop - the "How To"

## travelworld

Hey everyone...

I am finally going to be creating a workshop for the How-To on taking a Travel Career Break successfully.  I am a Life Coach, and after enough people have asked me to do this, I am finally going to do it.  My husband and I took a career break for our honeymoon, and had such an amazing time - when we returned, we both got jobs easily (he doubled his income and I got a promotion!).  


*So my question for all of you is this:
*
*If you haven't done a career break yet, but would like to, what would you want to know?

*If you HAVE done a career break, what do you think would be useful information for me to pass on?  Things you wish you had done before leaving or while away, tips and tricks for the road, getting back to your career upon your return, etc.

Thanks everyone!  I'll keep you posted about how the workshop is going!

Jenn

----------

